# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Error Code 380

## geraldenek

This only happens in one client file when i try to edit customer accounts - when i click on the customer is gives a run time error 380 Invalid property value and closes pastel.

This is only on 2 customers accounts not all of them.

Does anyone have an idea of fixing this please.

Thank you

----------


## Bizfact

hey Geraldene. I am sorry I can't help you, but I am glad I know about you now. I appreciate the work that you do and I love the prices.

----------


## vieome

http://abacusservices.co.za/wp/?p=728 found on Abacuss services hope it helps

Runtime Error 380 : Setup Customer Documents

The user file is corrupt.

Solution:

Make a backup

Go to C:\Pastel04\Custom\Language

Copy the Accuser.eng

Paste it in the company directory

Rename the Accuser.dat to Accuser.old

Then rename the Accuser.eng to Accuser.dat

The user accounts will have to be recreated.

If this error occurs on any version higher that Pastel 2004 then this would be a datafix

----------


## Neville Bailey

Be careful about simply replacing the accuser.dat file. 

As already mentioned, you will have to recreate all the user profiles again. 

I suspect Pastel V11 is in question here, so that is not an option anyway and a datafix of the accuser.dat file is required. 

I can do the datafix if you can send me the latest backup of the database.

----------

